# Klein quality deKleinning??? Please add your issues



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

thought i'd never say this about klein tools; their screwdrivers suck. been using them since 1976. think i'll switch to ABK.( anything but klein )


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a # 2 phillips tip snap off in the screw head the first week I had it. The flat blades in the 10-in-1 bend, 10-in-1 tips fall out and can be imposable to find on a construction site. Over the years I have spent hundreds on Kline tools but I quit buying them about two years ago. At first I thought I may have just got a rare defective tool, but others on the job site also were having the same problems. 
Kline must see it in their sales figures, so many of us have switched brands.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*reamer/driver issues*

The screwdriver tip on the conduit reamer/EMT fitting screw driver is extremely soft. It rounded off in the first few uses, and is now basically useless.
The reamer blade is holding up well, though it won't stay tight, and ends up on the outside of 1/2 EMT if I don't pay close attention to it.

My 10-in-1 tips get stuck in screws and pull out of the shaft too easily.
You have to be careful when using the shaft as a nutdriver, it doesn't appear to be hardened and will round out fairly easily.
The 10-in 1 tips seem to be wearing pretty well for me. I have bought replacements for spares, and haven't needed them yet.

I own no other Klein screwdrivers, and probably will not until I hear many positive reports on them from other posters here.

My Klein lineman pliers, Klein wire strippers, Klein crimper/cutters seem to be well-made and are performing well.
Although... both grips pulled off the Klein J20009NETP pliers while utilizing the tape pulling slot. I had to epoxy them back on. Only complaint there.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

i've only had a slotted drive break off on me, but nothing else of kliens has. i called them and they sent a rep to me. got a couple free tools and a new screw driver.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

What do you expect?

They can't compete with Chinese made tools, so they compensate by lowering the quality here in the States.

At least it's made in USA.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I've never had a problem with the 10 or 11 in one tips snapping off. My biggest complaint with them is that the nutdriver wears out. It's too soft a metal. It's very cheap. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I switched to Ideal strippers after they changed from the side lock to the cheap-o center lock. Not much trouble with the drivers though.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i switched to ideal philps. hasnt worn out yet


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

they need to go back to original m klein specs. there nutdrivers are very strong compared to new klein tools


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Klein Philips wear out in no time, the flat screwdrivers bend or break leaving them useless, and the 10 in one leaves tips behind!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

klein screwdrivers suck. i have been using some that i got on that huge loews close out. im kinda mad i wasted the money. I do use my 4-1 a lot, but otherwise, they suck. I have some of my dads older klein stuff, and yeah. its like night and day. I shear the bits non stop. I mean granted i use them for both electrical and working on cars, but still. the price should match the quality. which it does not


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Klein screw drivers and strippers are junk. Ive bought them from Home Depot and my Electrical SUpply house. And both the same. The nut drivers are too small and wear out to quick as well. Why do you guys bother making a Journey man series...? just make one good line that will last longer. 
When I started out in the field almost 10 years ago I was told that Klein is the proffesional electical workers tools. But I have gotten tired of buying new screwdrivers every month.I have a shoebox bull of "beat screw drivers and strippers". Im switching to Ideal and I will also be switching to a supply house that carries Ideal tools.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> What do you expect?
> 
> They can't compete with Chinese made tools, so they compensate by lowering the quality here in the States.
> 
> At least it's made in USA.


 I personally have no problem paying more for a US made tool. I just dont like it when it wears out after a month. I think 6 months is a more reasonable time frame.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Flatheads break or bend under normal operating conditions and i don't use them for anything they're not intended for. Bogus.

10 in 1 robertsons round off like it's not even funny. bogus.

phillips round off like it's not even cool. double bogus.

I'm a buy me a pair o knipex next time i buy linemans. Piss on Klein. And i used to be such a fan till i started to have to replace stuff in less than a year. bogus.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I have had premature wear with the phillips and flatheads, and the nutdrivers are just too weak. Plus, it may just be me, but I bought some lineman's in the past, and they were just too stiff. It took some effort to open and close them. Like CaptKirk said, I don't mind paying a premium for a quality tool, but I'm paying a premium for junk.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> ...At least it's made in USA.


And that is a bad thing, if the quality isn't there. :blink:

Made in the USA used to mean good quality, but not anymore it seems. The Ideal and Greenlee screwdrivers seem to hold up just as well, for a lot less $$$.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The real sad thing is Im pretty sure we've all been willing to pay the extra money for a USA tool but the quality just isnt there anymore. And with the way things are now we all need to tighten our belts a bit. I really feel sorry for all the helpers that dont make as much and keep buying into Klein because they think its the thing to do. Props to Randomkiller for starting this thread......


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> And that is a bad thing, if the quality isn't there. :blink:
> 
> Made in the USA used to mean good quality, but not anymore it seems. The Ideal and Greenlee screwdrivers seem to hold up just as well, for a lot less $$$.


I was being sarcastic.

Anyway, I think many German/European products are easily superior to what we or China can provide.

I never bought into the Klein fanaticism. I couldn't pass up Craftsman UNLIMITED warranty on hand tools. I've already taken advantage of it. In any case, I don't have the kind of bad luck some of you guys have with yours even with what Klein tools I _do_ have. My 10 in 1 is doing just fine, could use a little oil though since the #2's are starting to rust and stick to the shaft.

I have a pair of Craftsman and Greenlee linemans (the Greenlee they don't see in stores), and I intend on buying Knipex after that.

Bosch or Hilti for power tools.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Klein screwdrivers suck - they dont hold their edges as the older screwdrivers did.

I hate the lock on the strippers, its always too tight or too loose.

The linemans with blue/black handles are a joke. I bought a brand new pair, even though people were complaining about the grips. I was using them to pull on a fishtape and litterally FLATENED the 'teeth' on the jaws, I slipped off one time and almost hit myself in the face.


I have no problem paying good money for GOOD tools, but lately I have been dissapointed.

~Matt


----------



## jukadojensen (Jul 12, 2009)

ive been trying out some of the greenlee tools. they are surprisingly durable, the rubberized handles are more comfortable than their klien counterparts, and seems to be as durable if not more so. for about 10 to 15 bucks less a pop, depending on the tool.the screw drivers are about the same basically a klien with green instead of yellow, but ive noticed alot of guys out their ruining screw drivers are using them like apes, they make different sizes and shapes for different applications, you cant expect a finish driver to work like a crowbar or a chisel. not to insult anyone or step on any toes, but the next time you break something take a step back and look at what your using the tool for.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

jukadojensen said:


> ive been trying out some of the greenlee tools. they are surprisingly durable, the rubberized handles are more comfortable than their klien counterparts, and seems to be as durable if not more so. for about 10 to 15 bucks less a pop, depending on the tool.the screw drivers are about the same basically a klien with green instead of yellow, but ive noticed alot of guys out their ruining screw drivers are using them like apes, they make different sizes and shapes for different applications, you cant expect a finish driver to work like a crowbar or a chisel. not to insult anyone or step on any toes, but the next time you break something take a step back and look at what your using the tool for.


 good point. BUT i would think a professional quality tool should be able to take a little more than the DIY stuff. btw, welcome.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

jukadojensen said:


> ive been trying out some of the greenlee tools. they are surprisingly durable, the rubberized handles are more comfortable than their klien counterparts, and seems to be as durable if not more so. for about 10 to 15 bucks less a pop, depending on the tool.the screw drivers are about the same basically a klien with green instead of yellow, but ive noticed alot of guys out their ruining screw drivers are using them like apes, they make different sizes and shapes for different applications, you cant expect a finish driver to work like a crowbar or a chisel. not to insult anyone or step on any toes, but the next time you break something take a step back and look at what your using the tool for.


Yes I'm a regular gorilla, imagine me being stupid enough to try to tighten a 3/4 connector with a Klein #2 phillips.


----------



## jukadojensen (Jul 12, 2009)

wow a fellow mainer, when tools cant live up to their most basic uses, than there is a serious issue, i wasnt trying to insult anyone, just saying that alot of tool breakage issues arent actually quality related.

also i agree that if yor paying 15 bucks for a screw driver you should be able to get more use out of it than a 2 dollar POS Home Desperate knock off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the same collection as most here a few busted flat heads, more #2 phillips than I care to think about, and an awl that the tip snapped off going into a 2x4. Not to mention a pair of dikes that the grips kept coming off. I also gree with who ever said the nutdriver handles are too small for men's hands.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm actually suprised that klein tools aren't made out of depleted uranium.

I actually kind of like craftsman screwdrivers, but I feel funny using them for electrical work. I did try a pair of craftsman linesmans but I wasn't happy with them, and since I jut blew a hole in my kleins I guess I'm gonna try something new (even though I don't really have a problem with klein dikes at all)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jukadojensen said:


> ... but ive noticed alot of guys out their ruining screw drivers are using them like apes, they make different sizes and shapes for different applications, you cant expect a finish driver to work like a crowbar or a chisel. not to insult anyone or step on any toes, but the next time you break something take a step back and look at what your using the tool for.


You might actually have a point if it wasn't for this simple fact... Klein used to be able to take the abuse.

When I break a tool, quite often it might be for a reason that the manufacturer might call abuse, or a use for which the tool was not intended. Well, to that I say, listen to your customer base Klein. For efficiency's sake, I'm hard on my hand tools. I'm going to abuse them to a certain extent. Your tools used to be famous for being able to stand up to the abuse and that's why I paid a premium for them. They can't cut the mustard anymore, so there's really no compelling reason for me to buy them in the future. 

I don't need a screwdriver that can turn screws. I need a screwdriver that can turn screws with gusto!


----------



## zappy (Mar 6, 2009)

Those stanley fat max screwdrivers look nice.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I really dislike the new Klein screwdrivers. Mainly the stupid "sticky" rubber they use on the handles. Haven't had a tip break on me yet though.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ideal makes good klein replacement screwdrivers


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I havent had bad luck with my klein tools as you all are saying. I bought a good majority of my Kleins four years ago and everything I bought has held up, with the except of my losing a few here or there. In fact I just lost my needle nose this past weekend. Luckly I bought one a couple years ago when I thought I lost them then too lol.

Either way though, a Journeyman on my job just broke the entire shaft of the new J-man series screw driver. Granted I'm not sure how he was using it, but it seems there new lines suck.

I've hear Klein has started outsourcng a few specific tools to other countries to be made.

This isnt Klein, but I love my Knipex Aligator channelocks. So much better than the 'Channel Lock' brand. Alot lighter, more expensive, but they are a far superior product in my opinion. I dont mind buying a German tool, or any tool from anywhere if its going to hold up. I dont expect something to break after less than a dozen uses. I'd hope to get at least a good years worth of working with my tools before they wear out.

Also to all who use #2 phillips on your set screws, lose the phillips and invest in a #2 square tip, they work so much better and never strip out your screws.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Klein tools needs to work on their quality issues very soon, or they will loose more customers. Here is a list of my tools that have broken in the past year.

I went through 3 #2x4" screwdrivers due to the tips stripping out

My 6" shaft nut drivers well there is only 4 left in the set, the 5/16" tip snapped off the shaft, the 1/4" stripped out, and the 7/16" shaft actually well the handle cracked in 2 right where the shaft ends in the handle, it is now in 2 pieces, Ill have to get a picture of it.

The new pair of lineman pliers I purchased a year ago and the teeth seem to be worn down already.

In one day my 1/4" keystone tipped square shaft screw drivers shaft snapped in 2 places.
In that same day my 5/16" keystone tipped round shaft screw driver snapped in 3 places/ 

I switched to all Channellock for pliers and craftsman for screwdrivers, at least when they break they will honor the warranty.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I aways preferred Channel Lock Myself.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the thread title should read "Klein quality dekleining????

Not that I have had many issues but I will be looking into Knipex and Wiha next go around.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

zappy said:


> Those stanley fat max screwdrivers look nice.


Yeah, they _look_ nice.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Think I'll go with Acme. Always worked for the coyote. Then again guess they didn't.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Think I'll go with Acme. Always worked for the coyote. Then again guess they didn't.


I buy all my anvils from Acme.:thumbsup:


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a brand new pair of Klien Lineman 9's and this is the 1st week, and they are begining to fall apart, and are super tight.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i hate it when the journeyman handles slip off. i never really had an issue with pliers other than that. the metal is very soft compared to knipex the screwdrivers are pretty crappy too. i broke a couple of them. reason why i love ideal screwdrivers is because they look like klein:thumbsup:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I bought one of their tape measures with the two magnets
on the end, and the tape split the second day I was using
it. Returned it and got another brand.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a pair of klein journeyman linemens with the blue and black handles with the fish tape puller. Whats the point of the fish tape puller when the handles slip off?? Almost hit myself in the face. Also I buy the "2000 series" with the "heavy duty cutting knives". They're no better than the standard ones. They look like there blown up after cuttinga couple of nails and screws. What a joke, I will for sure be buying knipex linemens and ***** soon.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

next klein idea will be "all new klein tools premium line extra heavy duty tools the professional demands" all for a premium price


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, hopefully when this thread gets sent to Klein they do something about it. Or at least follow up. Every tool in my posession and in my pouch used to be Klein. But lately, a lot of different brands are making it into my pouch.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

rexowner said:


> I bought one of their tape measures with the two magnets
> on the end, and the tape split the second day I was using
> it. Returned it and got another brand.


I have the same one and while it didn't split the magnets fell off almost immediately, the tape can only stand out about 3 1/2 feet and it seems like the slide hole for the end is too big because measurements are off with it.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

My beater screwdriver also chipped the first locknut I tightened with it. Which is weird since the 7 0r 8 years or so I had the previous one it never did chip on the tip. It got pretty dull but a bench grinder always sharpened it up good. Hell the handle never even split on it. I chipped cement, tightened locknuts, pryed beat and abused it to no end. Some idiot found it in my pouch while I was at lunch one day and chipped a bunch of tile up with it. The only reason I got the new one was I thought I lost the old one. Found it wedged down in the seat and put it in my junk drawer to show my kids when they grow up what tools used to be made like.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> next klein idea will be "all new klein tools premium line extra heavy duty tools the professional demands" all for a premium price


The unfortunate thing is that their current tools are allready at a premimum price, though quality has dropped.

~Matt


----------



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

#2 phillips bit - rounded in less than a year, minimal use
#2 square bit rounded in 2 months.....

sent both back, along with 3 other Phillips tips from my coworkers, recieved new ones...the new square tip rounded in less than 2 weeks - unusable. 

Bought a Wera #2 square, it actually work like it is supposed to....

2 sets of Linemans 2000 series, one with fishtape puller...grips slip off....

I agree, I will pay a little extra for American made, but the price had better not be the only thing that is higher...how about quality....

when i got in the trade, I was told Klien was the best...nonw I am telling apprentices to avoid Klein screwdrivers completely....unless they like replacing tools


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i even get the dipped handles to slip off of the linesmen pliers


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there actually a brand called Wera or do you just keep ****ing up the name Wiha?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.stainlessscrewdrivers.com/


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Is there actually a brand called Wera or do you just keep ****ing up the name Wiha?


Google it noob

~Matt


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

no need to electricalperson already gave me the link, so suck it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

For now on.

I'm looking for: Made in Germany


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> For now on.
> 
> I'm looking for: Made in Germany


 Same here. I bought my first 18v millwukee about 7 years ago and it was hands down the best drill I ever had. It had an incredibally long run time, very powerfull, and the lable on the drill said Made in Germany. Then somewhere down the line it changed design, and wasnt built in Germany any more, and was never the same. I would trade that same drill for my new 24v in a heart beat. My Van is also built in Germany. I dont know what it is about those guys, but they can sure build stuff. Kind of what we used to be like.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> no need to electricalperson already gave me the link, so suck it.


I dont swing that way - sorry! :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep em coming guys I'd like to see 100+ complaints before I send an email to them.
This is a definite problem that have to see feedback on.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Every pair of Klein ***** that I buy, the grips always want to slip off. I hate that. It makes me have to tape them on or worse yet, I take them off completely, which could prove fatal. Not cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Every pair of Klein ***** that I buy, the grips always want to slip off. I hate that. It makes me have to tape them on or worse yet, I take them off completely, which could prove fatal. Not cool.


I heat the grips up, slide them off, and apply a 2-part epoxy to the handles and slide them back on.


----------



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I heat the grips up, slide them off, and apply a 2-part epoxy to the handles and slide them back on.


I had to do the same to my linemans....

but the point is that when you are paying premium prices, you shouldn't have to modify your tools, they should be built that way

also, I recommend trying Wera screwdrivers...so far, so good...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Good idea. Why didn't I think of that? Probably cause I don't own my own company and sit behind a desk all day chatting on ElectricianTalk.com. 

Besides, I shouldn't have to do that. They should stay on from the factory for the price that they cost.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Ideal screwdrivers are Wiha screwdrivers. Wiha = Germany. Knipex uses Wiha screwdrivers in their sets, and Wiha uses Knipex tools in their sets. Both are amazing.

JJ


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Good idea. Why didn't I think of that? Probably cause I don't own my own company and sit behind a desk all day chatting on ElectricianTalk.com.


 
Hey 480, you probably could care less but FYI, I was just kidding about the above statement.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Germany is a heavily socialist/unionized country.

They still take pride in their crafts.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

they probably don't ship all their jobs overseas like the "big" greedy American corporations do.


----------



## Gear Head (Jul 16, 2009)

*My #2 Philips Klein SD works well.*

I find them to be the best fitting in a screw. I have not had a problem with them wearing out.


----------



## Gear Head (Jul 16, 2009)

*Wiha SDs are great.*

However, Ideal is made in Taiwan as well as Greenlee...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

quote (steelersman) : Every pair of Klein ***** that I buy, the grips always want to slip off. I hate that. It makes me have to tape them on or worse yet, I take them off completely, which could prove fatal. Not cool.

Use two-part epoxy gel. I did this on my Journeyman linemans with the tape non-pulling slot. They have not moved since.

It's still not right to have to do that to a $35 plier (especially one that has a feature specifically designed FOR pulling). Still nor cool with them sliding around. I couldn't stand it. Just short of throwing them away, epoxy works very well.

Hint to Klein... As at least two other posters have found the same solution. How about epoxying the handle grips on before we buy the pliers so they do not slip off while we are on the job. Maybe rough up the handles a bit to give the grips something to mold into?

Just an idea.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Use two-part epoxy gel. I did this on my Journeyman linemans with the tape non-pulling slot. They have not moved since


This was mentioned just an hour or so ago.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

steelersman said:


> This was mentioned just an hour or so ago.


Yeah, a couple of times. 

Maybe Klein will take the idea to good use, and save us a couple of bucks.

It works.


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

*...not a problem*

Klein tools have never been a problem for me. When it comes to hacksaws though they are not made too well, that's when you make the switch to lenox.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

walter86 said:


> Klein tools have never been a problem for me. When it comes to hacksaws though they are not made too well, that's when you make the switch to lenox.


 i like the klein heavy weight hacksaw a lot but they do need to work on the quality of the screwdrivers and pliers


----------



## Gear Head (Jul 16, 2009)

*You guys have to give them another shot...*

Klein"s 9" Linesman and the ***** have the best knife on knife contact than any other plier. Their overlap is perfect providing for the perfect cutting action. I can cut anything from 12 gage to 22 gage with the same plier. 

My J-man pliers do have epoxy holding the handles in place. I can see it on my high voltage pliers. I am sure the ones that are falling off are probably ones where there was a failure in manufacturing. This is why they have a lifetime warranty program. I have had issues where I did not like how my screwdriver looked after I brought it home because of the chrome plating. They take it back no questions asked. 

Remember, they probably sell thousands of tools a day. Something is bound to be wrong every now and then. If you guys want action, return your product. Eventually someone will notice there is a problem and heads will roll. For those upset, I would try being a little more loyal and try some more product. I hate buying stuff made in Taiwan.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> Klein"s 9" Linesman and the ***** have the best knife on knife contact than any other plier. Their overlap is perfect providing for the perfect cutting action. I can cut anything from 12 gage to 22 gage with the same plier.


I happen to agree with that, but they sure don't hold that edge like they used to. 



Gear Head said:


> My J-man pliers do have epoxy holding the handles in place. I can see it on my high voltage pliers. I am sure the ones that are falling off are probably ones where there was a failure in manufacturing.


Seems to be an overwhelmingly popular failure that is pretty widely reported. People have been complaining about that, off and on, ever since the Journeyman series hit the market. 



Gear Head said:


> Remember, they probably sell thousands of tools a day. Something is bound to be wrong every now and then.


You're right, but it's more than "now and then". It's more like "absurd". 



Gear Head said:


> If you guys want action, return your product. Eventually someone will notice there is a problem and heads will roll.


Yeah, sounds like a ton of fun. :no: 



Gear Head said:


> For those upset, I would try being a little more loyal and try some more product. I hate buying stuff made in Taiwan.


I hate buying stuff from Taiwan too, but fool me once... well, you know the saying. I'm switching to Germany.


----------



## Gear Head (Jul 16, 2009)

*Nothing wrong with German Tools.*

Swiss tools are also great. The Swiss make a great line of hex keys. 

I will still stick with the Kleins for pliers and drivers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

im gonna look for anything German or Swiss. It would be nice to acually be able to keep a screwdriver for more than a couple of months. Ill hang on to my old Klein stuff as beaters.....Oh and ditto on the linemans not holding an edge. I keep an old and new set of Klein yellow handle linemans on my truck and for the first time today I wasnt sure which ones I had in my hand.....LOL really sad when you have to double cut mason twine....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You know now that I think about it the first time I noticed the decline in quality was when I purchased my first pair of Journey mans series *****. I remember paying extra for a better quality and I was seriously disappointed after a couple of months. Handles came off, and they REALLY lost their edge quickly.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> Klein"s 9" Linesman and the ***** have the best knife on knife contact than any other plier. Their overlap is perfect providing for the perfect cutting action. I can cut anything from 12 gage to 22 gage with the same plier.


 
I hope they don't have an overlap. You sure can't expect them to cut anything if they have an overlap. Forget about it!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I hate buying stuff from Taiwan too, but fool me once... well, you know the saying. I'm switching to Germany.




This is it right here. Klein - take note. I am loyal to a product, but if it sucks - I am moving on. I work too damn hard for my money and if my tools cant keep up with my work, then I need to move on.

I still own a lot of klein tools... but I am slowly working away from them. 

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> My J-man pliers do have epoxy holding the handles in place. I can see it on my high voltage pliers. I am sure the ones that are falling off are probably ones where there was a failure in manufacturing. This is why they have a lifetime warranty program. I have had issues where I did not like how my screwdriver looked after I brought it home because of the chrome plating. They take it back no questions asked.


Yeah right, you've obviously never tried to take a Klein product back to Home Depot or Lowes. Neither one of them want to take it back and it's a fight every time. Screw that, the Klein return policy is BS. 

Klein still makes some good products, but some of them have seriously fallen off in quality from days gone past. They do have some pretty cool new tools out. The MC roto splits are nice, but heavy. The hot stick is really nice, just as good as the Fluke IMO and half the price. The adjustable recessed can hole saw BLOWS stay away from it, it's horrible.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Gear Head said:


> Klein"s 9" Linesman and the ***** have the best knife on knife contact than any other plier. Their overlap is perfect providing for the perfect cutting action. I can cut anything from 12 gage to 22 gage with the same plier.
> 
> My J-man pliers do have epoxy holding the handles in place. I can see it on my high voltage pliers. I am sure the ones that are falling off are probably ones where there was a failure in manufacturing. This is why they have a lifetime warranty program. I have had issues where I did not like how my screwdriver looked after I brought it home because of the chrome plating. They take it back no questions asked.
> 
> Remember, they probably sell thousands of tools a day. Something is bound to be wrong every now and then. If you guys want action, return your product. Eventually someone will notice there is a problem and heads will roll. For those upset, I would try being a little more loyal and try some more product. I hate buying stuff made in Taiwan.


I think you have it backwards; Kline should be providing quality tools to its loyal customers.
Someone at Kline made a business decision to change their products. I am sure the management team that spiked the profits was well rewarded for their efforts. Everyone who was fooled into buying Kline tools in the past few years that expected to receive a premium tool at a premium price paid for their bonuses. Now that their business decisions are affecting the profitability of the company you think I should buy more of this junk to be loyal? As the old maxim goes, fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe Glock will come out with some electricians hand tools.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

The main reason I quit using Klein products as much as possible was BECAUSE of the "return policy" which apparently just means they don't take anything back ever. Ideal seems to understand that tools get used. That's why we buy them. If Klein can't make a tool that can be used and abused then that's fine. I just won't use them anymore. As a sidenote I emailed them a year or two with pretty much all of these problems and never even got a canned response back.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

*Maybe not best way to gage.....*

I havent had any probs yet but have noticed a line of klien tools at the orange box and have wondered if the quality has slipped , cutting corners to keep cost down


----------



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> Klein"s 9" Linesman and the ***** have the best knife on knife contact than any other plier. Their overlap is perfect providing for the perfect cutting action. I can cut anything from 12 gage to 22 gage with the same plier.
> 
> My J-man pliers do have epoxy holding the handles in place. I can see it on my high voltage pliers. I am sure the ones that are falling off are probably ones where there was a failure in manufacturing. This is why they have a lifetime warranty program. I have had issues where I did not like how my screwdriver looked after I brought it home because of the chrome plating. They take it back no questions asked.
> 
> Remember, they probably sell thousands of tools a day. Something is bound to be wrong every now and then. If you guys want action, return your product. Eventually someone will notice there is a problem and heads will roll. For those upset, I would try being a little more loyal and try some more product. I hate buying stuff made in Taiwan.


you seriously must be joking....try applying that logic to the rest of your life...
doesn't this thread alone prove that there is a problem with Klein's quality lately? 

I returned my screwdrivers straight to Klein, and received new ones promptly, no questions asked....
problem? 
the new square tip rounded off in even a shorter amount of time...like 2 weeks...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

That's not even logic...

Can I 'logically' hear myself saying...
"I'm upset! I think I'll try being a little more loyal and try some more product." ..? I doubt it.

We are loyal, because we do buy Klein products. I purchased Klein 63750 ratcheting cable/wire cutters after asking and shopping around because I believed them to be the best. If the cutters got dull after cutting a few pieces of 500mcm, I doubt that I would run right out and buy another one.

Let's see... Eww, that hamburger from the grocery store was rotten, but I've already thrown the packaging and the reciept away, I think I'll be loyal and try some more product...

See the kind of 'bad taste' that some of Klein's tools are leaving some of us lately?

Maybe I misunderstand Gear Head's comment, or logic. Don't misunderstand me, I have been quite pleased with many of Klein's products. My crimper/cutter pliers are great, I own 2 or 3 different wire strippers that work very well. The 63750 ratchet cutters are excellent. The Klein 3-vial torpedo level with the rare earth magnets is a good solid level.

There are probably more Klein tools in my collection that I take for granted that just keep on working. All Made in USA. Except for the ratchet cutters, which are Made in Germany, which is where M. Klein emigrated to the United States from years ago, bringing with him the craftsmanship and quality that we loyal customers are accustomed to...

and would like to see continue.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Klein strippers are the worst of the worst in my opinion. I for sure will never buy another pair of them. 11 in 1's however, I will continue to buy every few months or so just because I'm so used to having them and when they wear out they are cheap and convenient to replace.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i was trying to pull something with my pliers yesterday and the handles kept slipping off. i need to get some epoxy superglue doesnt work


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> That's not even logic...
> 
> Can I 'logically' hear myself saying...
> "I'm upset! I think I'll try being a little more loyal and try some more product." ..? I doubt it.
> ...


 I could be wrong but I do believe those cutters are only rated for up to 350mcm.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Maybe Glock will come out with some electricians hand tools.


They started out making entrenching tools and knives, the hand guns came later.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If some of these arms manufactuers made hand tools, we'd have some awesome pliers and screwdrivers. It would probably be a 150 dollar pair of lineman's pliers, though. Come to mention it, I'd probably pay 150 dollars for a pair of line pliers if they were sufficiently good. Carpenters have those 300 dollar Ti-Bone hammers, so why can't we have 150 dollar pliers and maybe 50-dollar screwdrivers? If someone could figure out a way to make bullet proof screwdrivers (Snap-On's are pretty damned close to bullet proof), I'd pay 50 bucks for a screwdriver.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've read it cost Glock about $50 to manufacture each handgun, they sell for retail around $500 to $600.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I've read it cost Glock about $50 to manufacture each handgun, they sell for retail around $500 to $600.


I'm not sure if that's true or not, but that my friend is business!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'm not sure if that's true or not, but that my friend is business!


I found a very interesting web page on Glock http://atlantisarms.com/History/GlockHistory.html
This page says manufacturing cost is $75, some other neat stuff on the page too.:gun_bandana:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I found a very interesting web page on Glock http://atlantisarms.com/History/GlockHistory.html
> This page says manufacturing cost is $75, some other neat stuff on the page too.:gun_bandana:


To talk only about manufacturing costs ignores a whole host of other costs associated with manufacturing. Research and development and the legal department, chief among them. To speak only of the manufacturing cost is a bit like a customer asking us why a service upgrade is 3 grand when they can get a panel on sale at Home Depot for $199 bucks with a bunch of breakers.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I could be wrong but I do believe those cutters are only rated for up to 350mcm.


The 63750 are rated for 1000 mcm copper occasionaly, and 750 mcm copper regularly. The smaller set (63030) has a max of 400 Cu.
http://www.kleintools.com/onlinecatalog/index-TOOLS.html


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

$199 is expensive! Here HD sells panels for around $130!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> The 63750 are rated for 1000 mcm copper occasionaly, and 750 mcm copper regularly. The smaller set (63030) has a max of 400 Cu.


And they're all rated for ACSR cable once. They won't cut ACSR a second time. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> To talk only about manufacturing costs ignores a whole host of other costs associated with manufacturing. Research and development and the legal department, chief among them. To speak only of the manufacturing cost is a bit like a customer asking us why a service upgrade is 3 grand when they can get a panel on sale at Home Depot for $199 bucks with a bunch of breakers.


I know that, I just thought it was neat. I think if they made hand tools they could get the costs way down. Must be cheaper to ship screw drivers than weapons. I would pay extra to get a quality made tools.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't mind that the handles slide off my Klein lineman's. But I do care that the quality has CLEARLY gone down over the last few years.

So count me in for a complaint.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I broke a new Klein 9/16x 54" flexbit the first time I ever used it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was working with a journey's 9/16'' nut driver the other day and the "chrome" finish was peeling off. He said he just bought it a few months ago.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I was working with a journey's 9/16'' nut driver the other day and the "chrome" finish was peeling off. He said he just bought it a few months ago.


I've had that happen. That stuff is pretty sharp too.

What I can't really understand is how a nutdriver can break just under the force of the human hand? I've done it myself on my 1/2" Klein nutdriver, which was replaced under warranty. If I had wrenches on it or something, that would be one thing. I was just using it by hand, and I'm of only average strength and have arthritis.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wanted to weigh in on the" DEKLEIN of Klein Tools". I have noticed a definite difference in quality the past few years. Great thread, maybe Klein will realize that sacraficing quality will eventually lose them a lot of loyal customers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparkyob said:


> Just wanted to weigh in on the" DEKLEIN of Klein Tools". I have noticed a definite difference in quality the past few years. Great thread, maybe Klein will realize that sacraficing quality will eventually lose them a lot of loyal customers.


I swung in Lowe's after breakfast this morning for a box of nails, and I noticed in the electrical aisle that there's only a very few Klein items left. They've switched completely to Greenlee and Ideal. The Klein stuff they had left was on clearance still.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Spoke with a Klein rep a few weeks ago @ my local supply house. He had commented to me that he has heard a lot of this type of backlash lately, about the quality of their products that is.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I swung in Lowe's after breakfast this morning for a box of nails, and I noticed in the electrical aisle that there's only a very few Klein items left. They've switched completely to Greenlee and Ideal. The Klein stuff they had left was on clearance still.


Yeah, soon there will be no Klein at Lowes. And Home Depot has Klein exclusively. It's funny how all the tools that used to say Greenlee now say Klein, the same EXACT tools. Klein just completely copied Greenlee on all those tools that they didn't make.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SideWorker said:


> Yeah, soon there will be no Klein at Lowes. And Home Depot has Klein exclusively. It's funny how all the tools that used to say Greenlee now say Klein, the same EXACT tools. Klein just completely copied Greenlee on all those tools that they didn't make.


For all we know, Klein doesn't make them either. There's probably some factory in Taiwan private brand labeling them for whoever wants to buy them.


----------

